# Adcom 4702 turn off thumb



## accordr (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, i am new to this forum but there are few lucky owners, of Adcom 12Volt amplifiers as myself. Recently i wired an adcom gfa-4702 to a three-way Morel speaker system in my car.The amp is better than expected except from a turn off pop or better shriek? The turn off pop/shriek is there, even without input connected to the amp.Has anyone else experience the same problem? Is there a solution except from a relay to the speaker output?


----------

